# Cleaning oil stains.



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

I might have this in the wrong section. anyways, i was doing some work outside and picked up a gallon jug of oil and when i picked it up the bottom gave out and spilled used motor oil all over a pair of my jeans(dickies carpenter pants) and i cant get the oil stain out.. is there a trick?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Just saw this.

My go-to solution for oil and grease is always Simple Green (straight, not the diluted stuff!) If it's really bad, like your case, I'd dump it straight on the oil and leave it that way for a day or two.
Then run a really hot wash, add a cup or two of Simple Green to the water and soak it for a few hours. Finish out the wash cycle. 

Repeat as necessary. Simple Green is my favorite grease cutter.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I use janitorial de-greaser liquid from Sam's, and have used the same thing picked up at the janitor store (most are open to the public). Works great, is strong and concentrated, so it can be diluted (or not) to suit your needs.

No more oily collars (that nothing seemed to take out), and it won't fade clothes like ammonia will. I also use it on the range hood in the kitchen, and I don't think it's been so clean since it was new.


----------

